# Neat drip stopper Fiamma awning.



## AIKIDOMO (Oct 11, 2016)

This is the Fiamma F45i Drip stop beading. Like all Fiamma products its expensive but one must admit its going to stop the water coming in the awning, my wife hung some washing over the window last time away it got soaked. Hopefully that will not happen again!


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 11, 2016)

Was the awning factory fitted? Our Omnistor factory fitted does not let water past.


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes it was. Its quite a problem with the Fiamma Awning. there is always a gap between the housing and the van.


----------



## QFour (Oct 11, 2016)

We have a Laika MH with a Fiamma Awning. There is no gap between the awning and the MH. Looks like someone is saving money :sad:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry I can't see anything but a polished roof lol


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Oct 11, 2016)

On our last van, an Autoquest 600 (2005) water would run behind the awning and sometimes drip onto the fridge vent and cascade a 6 foot diameter splash.
We now have an Arto and it has the drip strip fitted which stops the drips from behind the awning.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Oct 11, 2016)

I get water dripping down from my Ormnister awning between awning and the roof when the vans parked with a slope towards the hab door, next job is to Sikafix a length of this   Wickes PVC Angle Moulding 25 x 25 x 2400mm | Wickes.co.uk along the edge of the roof so the water runs off at either end and not down my bloody neck, am not paying £30 +++ for a strip of plastic.


----------



## Beemer (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't have the awning out when it even looks like it is going to rain, and if it is sunny, we like to sit in the sun.
Don't know why we have an awning really


----------



## Sky (Oct 12, 2016)

I only ever use my awning for collecting water when it's raining and I'm in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Oct 12, 2016)

Beemer said:


> I don't have the awning out when it even looks like it is going to rain, and if it is sunny, we like to sit in the sun.
> Don't know why we have an awning really



I Took mine off, Never used it, I found it More Hassle than it's worth for my Livaboard Wild Stops Lifestyle, & Together with the Privacy Room, Poles, Pegs & what have you weighs MUCH MUCH more than you would have thought !.
Nope, Not for me, But I CAN honestly see the benefits of it for someone Holidaying on a site with a Family & suchlike.

PS
Still got the above for sale, Check out the For sale Board going back a few months for Details.


----------



## campertwo (Oct 12, 2016)

Beemer said:


> I don't have the awning out when it even looks like it is going to rain, and if it is sunny, we like to sit in the sun.
> Don't know why we have an awning really



If you go down to the south of France or Spain you will be thankfull of the awning!


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Oct 12, 2016)

QFour said:


> We have a Laika MH with a Fiamma Awning. There is no gap between the awning and the MH. Looks like someone is saving money :sad:



Yes I have seen this but the strip is manufactured to stop it so there must be a need thank you for your comment.:have fun:


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Oct 12, 2016)

Sky said:


> I only ever use my awning for collecting water when it's raining and I'm in the middle of nowhere.



Now that is innovative angle  it to a bucket I suppose.
:camper:


----------



## Sky (Oct 13, 2016)

AIKIDOMO said:


> Now that is innovative angle  it to a bucket I suppose.



Exactly - via a filter funnel. :dance:


----------



## izwozral (Oct 13, 2016)

My friends camper was letting in water from around the seals of the side sliding door despite replacing them and adjusting the roller arm. I Sikaflexed a length of mini trunking over the top of door, the full length of the side. It acts like a gutter. Been on for a year and not had a problem since.

Trunking = £1.24 + third of a tube of Sikaflex.


----------

